# Best antiestrogen in town – Arimidex



## Stacked (Oct 6, 2011)

If you are about to start a steroid cycle involving harsh and aromatizable anabolic steroids and performance enhancing drugs (especially derivatives of testosterone), Arimidex is one of the _best antiestrogens_ for you when it comes to avoiding steroid side effects like oily skin, acne, and gynecomastia.

Arimidex (also known as Liquidex or Anastrozole) has the unique capability of significantly reducing or eliminating formation of harmful estrogens that is a common sight with use of anabolic steroids. This wonder drug is also routinely prescribed by medical practitioners all over the world to provide unmatched relief to post menopausal women afflicted with breast cancer. Arimidex does this by reducing the concentrations of blood estradiol for lowering the size and growth of cancerous tumors.

When taken in an oral form, Arimidex enters the liver where more than 90 percent of it is broken down into inactive metabolites. Since this drug does not get excreted into the urine, it is even safe to be used by people suffering from complications of the kidneys.

In the world of professional sports, Arimidex serves two purposes: it reduces or eliminates excess estrogen formation and secondly, it restores the production of naturally occurring testosterone in quick time. When used in low doses of 0.5-1.0 mg per day, Arimidex demonstrates its efficacy. Doses of Arimidex must be recommended and regulated by medical advice and only legal Arimidex must be purchased else users can come in contact with side effects such as osteoporosis, increased cough, nausea, vomiting, hot flashes, or back pain.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2011)

Arimidex (Anastrozole) is what we call an aromatase inhibitor (AI). In clinical use, it´s used to halt the progression of Breast Cancer in women. It works by blocking the aromatase enzyme, which is responsible for the production of estrogen. In athletics and bodybuilding, it is used as an ancillary compound to be added to a cycle of Anabolic Steroids. In this respect it is also used for its estrogen reducing properties, but it has the additional benefit of increasing testosterone levels, as we´ll see...
Arimidex Side Effects

Many anabolic steroids aromatize (convert to estrogen via the aromatase enzyme), and this is responsible for many of the unwanted side effects found with anabolic steroid use (acne, gynocomastia, water-retention, etc...). In one study, both .5mg and 1mg doses of Arimidex were shown to decrease estrogen by roughly 50%. The 1mg/day dose also increased testosterone levels by 58% (1). In that same study, in both groups, LH and FSH also went up slightly.

This would seem to suggest that for use during a cycle, a dose of .5mgs/day would be sufficient to combat estrogen-related side effects. It is, however, important to remember that some estrogen is necessary to obtain optimal muscle growth. The lower estrogen levels provided by ´dex seems, anecdotally at least, to produce a more "hard" and "quality" look for bodybuilders who have experimented with it´s use in either a cutting or bulking cycle.

I´d like to point out that the elevation in Testosterone provided by Arimidex is so large that it can be used as a "form" of testosterone replacement therapy for hypogonadal men (2). Clearly, this suggests its use in a post-cycle-therapy (as well as its previously discussed use within a cycle) to regain natural testosterone levels and full functioning of the HPTA (Hypothalamic-Testicular-Pituitary-Axis).

Literature provided by the original maker of Anastrozole (Arimidex, produced by Zeneca Pharmaceuticals) states that stable blood plasma concentrations of the compound are achieved after a mere 7 consecutive 1mg daily doses. Also, Arimidex is just over 80% effective at inhibiting aromatase (3). Thus, if you want to take it for the entire duration of a cycle of anabolic steroids, you can simply start taking it on the same day you begin your cycle. Those are some pretty good numbers, huh?

But can you use it for the entire duration of a cycle? Is it dangerous? Well, certainly reducing estrogen levels in your body is good from a body building point of view, as it reduces water-retention and the potential for gynocomastia (if there´s no estrogen in your body, you can´t get gyno, regardless of how much progesterone is floating around)(5). Luckily this stuff is very mild on blood lipids (cholesterol) and doesn´t affect them adversely (2), in the studies I´ve seen.
Arimidex and Cholestrol

As previously mentioned, those lowered estrogen levels could possibly (eventually) adversely affect your cholesterol and possibly even your immune function. I am, however, very comfortable recommending Arimidex for relatively long-term use. This should be the ancillary compound of choice for those on long and heavy cycles, especially since it also doesn´t inhibit igf like some other ancillary compounds (insulin-like-growth-factor is an important component of anabolism.


----------

